# Welcher ASUS ist am besten?  Brauche Hilfe



## Felge3 (15. April 2012)

und zwar möchte ich einen neuen Monitor kaufen und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Ich brauche eure Hilfe, weil mir letztendlich das teschnische Wissen einfach fehlt.

Nummer 1:
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nummer 2:
ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nummer 3: 
ASUS VK246H, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
wobei mir bei diesem die Lautsprecher und die Webcam nicht wichtig sind.

Es wäre toll, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet. Falls ihr noch einen besseren Monitor kennt, der auch wie die Vier zwischen 150-180 Euro kostet, wäre es nett mir diesen zu posten. Ihr könnt auch gerne eure Erfahrungen mit mir teilen 

Danke im Voraus 

Eurer Felge3


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2012)

Der VS23 und VS24 haben das selbe Panel verbaut.  
Beide sind uneingeschränkt spieletauglich! 

Alternativ kannst du dir ja mal den Dell anschauen. 
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Felge3 (15. April 2012)

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort 
Den Dell Monitor hatte ich mir auch schon öfters angeguckt. Leider schreckt mich da die Reaktionszeit von 8ms sehr ab, da ich nur Call of Duty 4 Esportmäßig spiele. Also schon leicht professionell als nur Spaß. Ich hoffe auf weitere Antworten und Tipps


----------



## Firefighter45 (15. April 2012)

Nimm den ersten, da machst du nicht viel falsch mit, P/L ist auch super.


----------



## Felge3 (15. April 2012)

Danke für die Antwort  Die Nummer 1 ist auch mein Favorit. Gibt es denn noch bessere Monitore, die in der Preisklasse spielen? Es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein ASUS sein. Es wäre toll, wenn noch Vorschläge und Erfahrungen kommen  Nochmals Danke für eure schnellen Antworten


----------



## Firefighter45 (15. April 2012)

Es gibt immer was Besseres, aber in der Preisklasse ist er einer der besten, hab ihn schon in Action gesehen, der wird meinen Samsung BX2450 beerben der schon top ist, aber der ASUS ist besser (wenn man kein sch… Modell erwischt ^^).


  Der Samsung kommt aber nur weg weil ich einen kenne der ihn unbedingt haben will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2012)

Ich würde auch zu ersterem tendieren, du könntest auch den Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H nehmen auch wenn er ein paar Zloty mehr erfordert. In meinen Augen nach langer Zeit ein brauchbares Modell von denen


----------



## Autoexec1 (15. April 2012)

der vs248 ist müll!!!!! hatte ihn mir als zweitmonitor gekauft und war enttäuscht... schlechter contrast, schlechter blickwinkel (=billiges TN-Pannel).... hab jetzt einen 24" Samsung mit PVA Pannel!!! bin 100% zufrieden (der monitor kostet aber leider auch 3-4mal soviel wie der ASUS)


----------



## Felge3 (15. April 2012)

Ja das ist mir leider zu teuer, aber vielen Dank für deine Erfahrung. Bis jetzt bleibt trotzdem der ASUS VS248H mein Favorit, da man in der Preisklasse nichts besseres findet, denk ich mal. Ich lass mich aber auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen und vielleicht haben noch mehr von euch diesen Monitor. Ich würde mich über weitere Erfahrungen freuen und auch über weitere Vorschläge die in meiner Preisklasse sind  

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Firefighter45 (15. April 2012)

Autoexec1 schrieb:


> der vs248 ist müll!!!!! hatte ihn mir als zweitmonitor gekauft und war enttäuscht... schlechter contrast, schlechter blickwinkel (=billiges TN-Pannel)


 
 Bin mir 100% sicher dass du ein sch… Modell erwischt hast, oder du bist extrem empfindlich.


----------



## Felge3 (16. April 2012)

Ich denke, ich werde den ASUS VS248H kaufen. Ich bin mir nur noch bei einer Sache unsicher und zwar hat dieser Monitor ghosting?  hab gehört ASUS hat oft das Problem und wäre zum spielen nicht geeignet. Bitte um Antwort

weiß keiner was darüber? Wäre toll, wenn mir einer antwortet


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2012)

> der vs248 ist müll!!!!! hatte ihn mir als zweitmonitor gekauft und war  enttäuscht... schlechter contrast, schlechter blickwinkel (=billiges  TN-Pannel).... hab jetzt einen 24" Samsung mit PVA Pannel!!! bin 100%  zufrieden (der monitor kostet aber leider auch 3-4mal soviel wie der  ASUS)


Der Monitor ist kein Müll. Nur weil du ein schlechtes Gerät erwischt hast, ist das noch lange kein Grund, die ganze Serie in den Dreck zu ziehen. 
PVA-Panels sind auch nicht wirklich zum Spielen geeignet. 

@TE 

Vom Ghosting beim VS248H ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## Felge3 (16. April 2012)

ok danke schön


----------



## D3N$0 (16. April 2012)

Servus, 
nutze selbst den VS248H, kann in dir empehlen, ist ein Super Teil


----------



## Felge3 (17. April 2012)

Danke  ich werde mich für diesen Monitor entscheiden . Nochmals danke für eure tolle Hilfe 

Ich bin es nochmal und zwar hat ein Kollege behauptet das der ASUS vs248h gemessene 9ms Reaktionzeit hat und das nur 2ms überall steht. Kann einer was dazu sagen? Wäre echt nett


----------



## Painkiller (17. April 2012)

Erklärungen zu dem ganzen Thema findest du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## Felge3 (17. April 2012)

Danke für deinen Tipp  Nur kann man irgendwo herausfinden, wie viel der Asus VS248H wirklich an Reaktionszeit hat? 
Meine Unsicherheit kommt von Gamestar!!!
Hier steht das der Asus VE248H eine gemessende Reaktionszeit von 9ms hat. Also müsste ja mein VS248H auch nur 9 ms haben oder?
Aber der Asus VK246H hat im Test 4,2 ms Reaktionszeit und der Nachfolger VK248H hat die gleichen Daten wie mein VS248H, halt nur ohne Lautsprecher und Cam. Also müsste doch mein VS248H keine 9ms Reaktionzeit haben, wie der VE248H da er ja genau gleich ist, wie der VK248H, der ja auch mindestens die selbe Reaktionszeit haben müsste, wie der VK246H. Ich bitte dringend um Hilfe. Das macht mich verrückt  Ich hoffe ihr könnt meinem Text folgen 

Hier der Link zum VK246H:
Asus VK246H im Test bei GameStar.de

Hier der Link zum VE248H:
Asus VE248H im Test bei GameStar.de


Bitte helft mir 

Eurer Felge3


----------



## Ryle (17. April 2012)

Solange die komplette Bildaufbauzeit (Rise/Fall) unterhalb von ~18ms liegt merkst du sowieso nicht ob es nun 3ms oder 15ms sind, von dem her ist das völlig wumpe. Ich kenne die Messmethoden von Gamestar nicht, allerdings gibt es imho weltweit nur prad die die Bildaufbauzeit wirklich exakt bestimmen können. Alle anderen nutzen relativ ungenaue Spielereien weshalb ich auf sonstige Tests nicht viel geben würde. Dein subjektiver Eindruck ist viel wichtiger.

Viel interessanter als die Reaktionszeit wäre der Input Lag und ob Corona Effekte wegen des Overdrives auftauchen. Gerade der Input Lag ist 10 mal wichtiger, dir bringt das schnellste Panel der Welt nichts wenn du das Bild erst 2 Frames später siehst...

Leider findet man aber auch dazu relativ wenig. Aber wenn das Teil von vielen Usern in Gaming oder Hardwareforen empfohlen wird, kann es so falsch nicht sein. Speziell die Mischung aus Gamingtauglichkeit dank schnellen Panel und brauchbarer Bildqualität soll den Asus ja ausmachen. Schnellere Panel gibt es bestimmt z.B den Acer S243HLAbmii wobei hier eben die Bildqualität etwas leidet.


----------



## Felge3 (17. April 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfe  Du hast mir sehr geholfen. Ich hab jetzt nur noch eine bitte, da die Reaktionszeit wohl nicht so wichtig ist und man den Unterschied nicht wirklich erkennen kann, wollte ich nochmal 3 Monitore posten, die jetzt im Finale sind und ich möchte eure Expertenmeinung wissen, welcher jetzt von diesen am besten ist. Danach nerv ich euch auch nicht mehr weiter 

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland

iiyama ProLite E2475HDS: http://geizhals.at/de/674903

Asus VS248H: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich werde den Monitor hauptsächlich nur fürs Gaming benutzen. Das ist meine letzte Bitte an euch


----------



## Ryle (17. April 2012)

Wenn du wirklich nur drauf zocken willst nimm den Asus. Der iiyama ist für schnellere Shooter nur bedingt zu gebrauchen und schliert minimal. Der Dell wäre an sich der beste Monitor und sein Panel wäre, vor allem dank des wirklich sehr niedrigen Input Lags, auch voll Spieletauglich, aber er leidet unter dem IPS Glow und IPS Glitzern was so manchen stört. 

IPS Glow:
Ecken werden bei schwarzem Bild ab einem bestimmten Sitzabstand heller, was an sich nicht wild ist da es meist nur in Filmen oder Sequenzen in Spielen mit Balken auffällt.

IPS Glitzern/Sparkle Effect:
Bei ruhigem Bild und hellen Farben, speziell weiß scheint es als glitzern einzelne Partikel auf dem Monitor, ähnlich als lägen vereinzelnd Staubkörner drauf die von der Sonne angestrahlt werden. Fällt eigentlich nur beim lesen auf, da dort eben der Hintergrund nicht ständig wechselt und meist helle Farben als Kontrast zur Schrift angewendet werden.

Beides nicht wirklich schlimm, aber wenn du die besseren Blickwinkel und Farbtreue nicht brauchst würde ich eher den Asus nehmen der solche Probleme nicht kennt, dafür aber eben mit den sonstigen Schwächen eines TN Panels zu leben hat. (schlechte Blickwinkel und leicht schwächere Farbdarstellung)


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2012)

> Hier steht das der Asus VE248H eine gemessende Reaktionszeit von 9ms hat. Also müsste ja mein VS248H auch nur 9 ms haben oder?


Moment! Der VE hat ein anderes Panel als der VS.  Daher kann hier auch die Reaktionszeit anders sein. 

Ich würde ebenso wie superseijayin, dir den Asus VS248H empfehlen.


----------

